# Sniffit Installed but where? Ubuntu 9.10 based OS.



## $immond$ (Dec 1, 2009)

I was looking for apps like wire-shark through the software manager on Linux Mint 8 and I was unable to locate anything. So I searched through the Package Manager and found it along with Sniffit, I installed both apps but I Am unable to locate Sniffit anywhere on my machine!

Now I am not trying hack other peoples networks I just want to monitor my own with these apps. Where could have Sniffit installed to? :shadedshu


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 1, 2009)

Try typing it in on the Terminal.

Try:

```
sniffit
```

and see what happens.


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh man, I didn't realize it integrated in the command line! I thought it had an gui like wireshark but oh well I have never used Sniffit before, but I will give it a try.

Thank you! I should have read the notes for it.


----------

